# Greetings Brethren



## J.R. Massey (Jan 28, 2020)

Greetings from Morning Star #193 Millisle, Provincial Grand Lodge of Down, Grand Lodge of Ireland.
MM since 2006, WM in 2011, now enjoying watching from the benches and curious to see the little differences in the Craft around the world.


----------



## Chaz (Jan 28, 2020)

Greetings and welcome to the forum! There are many discussions here about the jurisdictional differences.


----------



## J.R. Massey (Jan 28, 2020)

Chaz said:


> Greetings and welcome to the forum! There are many discussions here about the jurisdictional differences.


Yes, been reading quite a few threads and noticed some very marked differences already


----------



## Keith C (Jan 29, 2020)

Welcome Brother.  If you ever get to the Colonies come visit a Lodge in Pennsylvania, your mind might just explode!


----------



## J.R. Massey (Jan 29, 2020)

Keith C said:


> Welcome Brother.  If you ever get to the Colonies come visit a Lodge in Pennsylvania, your mind might just explode!


Yeah, seeing quite a lot of differences in the threads I'm reading.


----------



## Mike Martin (Jan 31, 2020)

Imagine joining a forum in America only to get greetings from England, strange world but there you go.

Greetings from England


----------



## Agent orange (Jan 31, 2020)

J.R. Massey said:


> Greetings from Morning Star #193 Millisle, Provincial Grand Lodge of Down, Grand Lodge of Ireland.
> MM since 2006, WM in 2011, now enjoying watching from the benches and curious to see the little differences in the Craft around the world.



Greetings from Bonnie Scotland.

Enjoyed many visits to Bangor, Donaghadee and Millisle over the years. In my view you live in the best wee country in the world.

Fraternal Greetings and welcome.

Bro. Bill McMurdo.


Sent from my iPad using My Freemasonry Mobile


----------



## Bloke (Feb 9, 2020)

Greetings from Australia !


----------



## craftof the hand (Feb 12, 2020)

Greetings to you from Maryland USA, I would love to visit Scotland one day and see my relatives the Turnbulls.


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 19, 2020)

craftof the hand said:


> Greetings to you from Maryland USA, I would love to visit Scotland one day and see my relatives the Turnbulls.



If you make it to Scotland we will look after you. We have Masonic Turnbull’s in our immediate family. From Edinburgh.


Sent from my iPad using My Freemasonry Mobile


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 19, 2020)

Bloke said:


> Greetings from Australia !



Thank you. I have visited Australia on a few occasions and thoroughly enjoyed my visits there.


Sent from my iPad using My Freemasonry Mobile


----------



## Bloke (Feb 20, 2020)

Agent orange said:


> Thank you. I have visited Australia on a few occasions and thoroughly enjoyed my visits there.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using My Freemasonry Mobile


Pleased to read that !
If you come back and visit Melbourne  - drop me a line !


----------

